# First Time Out In The New 2019 Old Town Topwater 120 PDL



## KvartekMedia (Jul 28, 2017)

Took out the brand new Old Town Topwater 120 PDL the other day and it performed outstanding. The stability was top notch, & the overall movement & drive of the kayak was amazing. I was even able to cast my 8 foot cast net off of it with no problems whatsoever. Check it out https://youtu.be/suda_exXYmk


----------

